# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Huidverzorging

## curiz

Hallo,


Ik ben een 22j jonge, en zou graag willen weten welke producten jullie zoal gebruiken voor je huid ;

1) douche-gel met shrub in
2) welke producten zijn goed om je gezicht mee te reinigen? Ik heb geen vette huid. Maar ik heb een buiten job (winter/zomer) dusjah.
3) qua scheermesjes & scheerschuim gebruik ik nu Gillette Fusion + jel (Ik ben er wel content van, maar misschien dat er nog andere zijn op het forum die iets anders gebruiken.
4) Welke gezichtscremé gebruiken jullie (dus voor mannen, na het scheren?)




Curiz

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Curiz,

Een vriend van mij gebruikt Sanex Dermo Soft Peeling Douchegel, 250 ml voor ongeveer 3 eu en 500 ml voor ongeveer 5 eu of hij gebruikt Sanex Douchegel en Hema scrub (de blauwe tube, met dode zee mineralen).
Wat betreft reinigings- en verzorgingsproducten speciaal voor mannen daar hebben verschillende merken zoals Nivea en L' Oreal een hele lijn voor uitgebracht zie http://www.niveaformen.nl/index.html of http://www.loreal-paris.nl/_nl/_nl/m...010/index.aspx 
De meeste mannen die ik ken gebruiken Gilette Fusion Of Mach3 met bijbehorende Gilette scheerschuim of gel, dus dat zal wel goed zijn.
Deze site http://forum.fok.nl/topic/1014410/1/25 heeft "Huidverzorging voor de heren deel 1-16" waar ervaringen staan met verschillende mannen verzorgingsproducten, dus misschien dat je daar meer informatie kan vinden?!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## curiz

Thanx Luus  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Curiz,

Ik denk dat je zelf een beetje zou moeten gaan experimenteren met verschillende producten. Producten hebben vaak bij ieder persoon weer een andere werking. Wat voor een andere jongen een goede crème kan zijn, kan voor jou bijvoorbeeld weer acné kunnen veroorzaken. Ik adviseer je dus om zelf te gaan experimenteren met producten, en als je erg tevreden bent met een product, bijvoorbeeld met Gillette dan zou ik gewoon op dit product blijven vertrouwen. Mits je natuurlijk een goedkopere goede variant zoekt, dan zou je eens een ander merk kunnen proberen, maar als je hier niet op uit bent zou ik gewoon lekker deze producten blijven gebruiken!

Succes!

----------


## curiz

thanks sylvia  :Smile: 
Ik ga er nog een paar testen, en dan post ik het hier nog wel eens  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Geen probleem hoor, graag gedaan! Ben benieuwd wat de andere producten voor werking bij jou hebben!

----------


## kalijn

Heel goed om je lichaam zuiver te maken van bacteriën is het gebruik van Badzout. Dit zout doe je bij in je bad. Na 30 min. neem je een scrubborstel en borstel je over het hele lichaam.
Daarna zal je zien dat het water volledig verkleurt.

----------


## kalijn

Het badzout behoort tot één van de vele producten van P. Jentschura.
Je hebt o.a. MeineBase badzout, 7x7 kruidenthee, Morgenstond enz....

----------


## curiz

Ik zal het badzout eens proberen ^^

----------


## kalijn

Het badzout kan je vinden als je mijn naam intikt in google.

Groetjes en hou mij op de hoogte

----------


## loesje538

heey wat een leuk form zeg.
ik gebruik voor me gezicht vichy normaderm daar heb ik 2 verschilende reinigins van en een dag en nacht krem

en voor het scheeren heb ik venus breeze 

over vichy en venus ben ik alebei heel erg te vreeden.
ik heb zelf best wel een huid met veel puisjes en vichy is echt een producht dat god helpt!

over venus ben ik ook erg te vreden om het het scheer gel al in het mesje zit.

liefs loesje

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Je hebt helemaal gelijk  :Wink: 

@ Curiz,
Ben je er al achter wat jou helpt en wat je zelf het prettigst vind om te gebruiken?

@ Kalijn,
Ja badzout is inderdaad goed voor de huid.
Ik heb gekeken op jou website, miste wel bij bepaalde producten een ingrediënten lijst.

@ Loesje,
Fijn dat jij tevreden bent met de Vichy en Gilette producten die jij gebruikt  :Smile:

----------

